# Spring Reno - Summer Heat Update



## Dhosebag (Mar 15, 2021)

First time poster and did a full renovation in the spring. Planted perennial rye grass ss9000. Looks to be surviving the summer heat pretty nicely. Picture take. 8/8/21


----------

